# the wifes RS3



## rscshakespeare (Jan 22, 2007)

took forever to get these on here for all. something was wrong with my wifes xoom and now it works. thought i would share. this was in the summer and how it looked on the showroom floor. she was driving the rs5 for a while but wanted something cuter. she barely uses it. to go to aldi. not much else.....enjoy!

the RS5:









the RS3:

[IMG][IMG]http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee197/rscshakespeare/IMG_20110831_094557.jpg


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Want!


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Cuter is not a word I would use to discribe that car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Truly jealous of your fleet. How do you like them?


----------



## VDubStyle (Aug 23, 2000)

Hot Damn, thing is a beaut! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

I put a link to your thread in the A3 forum. Hope you don't mind, now more people can enjoy it.

:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drool :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I am jelly. I really want those seats in my a3.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Will you adopt me? :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome cars and congrats!

Just one problem with the RS3









Why on Earth, on a fully loaded RS3, are there so many blank buttons. :banghead:

This is literally my only complaint. Other than the fact that Audi USA does not see fit to bring the RS3 to the USA. :banghead:'

Enjoy in good health!


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

the FBSW and the racing seats are definitely drool factor items!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

where is this dealership located looks like its in some ones living room


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

uber kewl. That FBSW sure does provide alot of extra space for people with super phat thighs.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

LWNY said:


> uber kewl. That FBSW sure does provide alot of extra space for people with super phat thighs.


Are you calling his wife fat? :laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to be you wife. no ****. them sits are just sick, the care is sick.


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

First question - You let your wife drive the RS5?
Second question - If your wife's driving an RS5, what are you driving?

Also, I want those seats for my B5 S4.


----------



## Dennis Caelian (Oct 25, 2011)

Truly a work of art.:thumbup:


----------



## zynthia26 (Jan 19, 2012)

intense cars. love the red one :heart:


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

drew138 said:


> Awesome cars and congrats!
> 
> Just one problem with the RS3
> 
> ...


Those ar for the Japaness version.


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

If only Audi made it better to drive it would have been fantastic. It looks good, goes great, stops great, great build quality. Driving... not so good.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Nikolai_Petroff said:


> If only Audi made it better to drive it would have been fantastic. It looks good, goes great, stops great, great build quality. Driving... not so good.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Care to elaborate?


Typical Audi. The steering feels like Gen1 force feedback wheel (i.e. ZERO feel) The handling is all grip, no finesse. Basically it's made to go really fast in a straight line in all conditions. Perfect for the autobahn. For twisty roads it's not great. My Golf R is better to drive/better chassis and I don't particularly like the Golf.


----------

